# My Pidgies are Cheating on me!



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Yesterday when I left my apartment to go to the cafe for my breakfast coffee, I saw a flock of pidgies swirling around in the sky near the intersection. I assumed they're my batch. There were at least 30 of them! I know they don't know me since I've chosen to play the role of Secret Santa and put out their food when they're not there...but they all swarmed past me as I turned the corner, and landed in a patch of dirt by the gas station. I saw that somebody had just put out a LOT of seed. Not mixed seed like I use, it was all yellow and tiny grains.

So, somebody else is feeding them!

I'm still going to put mine out every night...but I worry about them getting too reliant on human handouts. 

Then I headed uphill to the cafe where that flock is still under 10 birds. As soon as my head came into view (there's a tree in the way of their line of sight until I'm about a block away) about seven of them flew down to greet me. I fed them and went to the cafe. Then when I came back, they all followed me back to the feeding place! I did NOT feed them, I want them to know I only feed when I arrive...some guy sitting and having a smoke said "Look those pigeons are following that dog" (if only he knew).

This time they followed me MORE than a block though! I walked the entire length of the block and crossed the street and they did too! 

I can just see, in a couple of months they'll follow me all the way home, find out where I live and sit outside my window staring at me.

Which - I wouldn't mind


----------

